# Talk about new, that would be me, i need serious help...



## warlock110 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a 60G, it has a glass top and a fixture that holds 1 X 40W T12 bulb, the thing is not on the whole day, only about 6 hours a day at most..

I have some live plants in there, about 5 potted plants, the store told me that they are fine, but it's been a few days and the plants seems to be getting worst...

I don't like this one bit, i have the fine gravel in the tank, and i got nothing else to help the plant with.

I plan to purchase a dual light strip, but i don't know where i can get one, i tried home depot and so far the best one is this
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccegaddfghdhigdcgelceffdfgidgml.0&MID=9876
the problem is that the thinggy is curved @ the surface so i don't kow how can i put it on top of the glass tank and if i manage to, the light will stilll leak out..

@ any rate, will something like this work?

also, CO2 Injection, is it hard to do? if it's not too hard i can probably manage.. i got some nice plants and i dont want them to die, is there an easier way to deal with this? maybe adding substance once a week? i would perfer it that way..

My next tank i'm gonna use some plant substrate to save the trouble.

i will also try to take some pix so u guys can identify what kindda plant i got, i know for sure i got one java moss.. and also where can i buy the pots that the plant store sale their plants in? i think it would be better if i can make my own pots and put in better sustance for the plant, plus it's 2 dollar cheaper per plant if i buy them without pots... BTW what does the store put in the pots anyways, i just saw some spunge that that's it.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'd try leaving the lights on for 10-12 hours a day. You can buy a timer at homedepot that will do this. Most plants need a long photosynthesis period, and 6 hours just isnt enough unless you have blinding lights. 

Your link to homedepot didn't work, but any strip light should work. Just hang it from the ceiling over the tank, if possible. Once you start giving the plants enough light, you may want to start dosing ferts, depending on the plants. 

What kind of bulb do you have and what kind of plants?

Edit: to address the CO2 issue... CO2 isn't that hard for most people. The most important factor is that your KH is aroudn 2 or 3 degrees or more, otherwise you'll experience a PH drop that may kill everything in your tank. The most cost efficent method of dosing CO2 would be a "do it yourself" method using a bottle, sugar, water, and yeast. Google it or search this site for info on how to do it. If you'd rather not go the CO2 method, Seachem's Flourish Excel offers plants a source of carbon. As far as I know, Excel will not affect your pH. levels. 

Hopefuly the folks here can elaborate on some of the things that I've said. If you have any more questions, ask away


----------



## warlock110 (Aug 8, 2005)

is there any other ways to get more light? if not then i'll probably try another single light strip and make it dual along with my old one, atleast i think that would be the cheapest, way, i wanted the one with the cover, since the ones without might be prone to water effecting it...i can't hang it from the ceiling, it would look real weird in my living room, i'll probably find something that's flat so i can sit it on the glass top.

BTW how much is a timer? and Home depot site sux, they don't let u link 
try this, seach for these SKU in the search
324922 <<<< this one is not flat, but it fits the bill, 80W of light if i just just find someway to put it on top of the tank.
325130 <<<< real nice one, but my tank is only 16" wide, won't fit (this one carry about 120W, real nice )
324930 <<<<< perfect, but it's 40 bucks  a little out of my range, plus it's only 32 watt per light, so total is 62watt, compare to the 80watt from the T12 lights

i probably won't try the CO2 method, doesn't sound too good, i might if i can test the KH, i have PH of 7.4 to 7.6 (can't tell because of the stupid color on the chart) and most likely my Kh is also in the high range.... maybe it's ok after all.


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

hi i now wath you are going true i bout two shop lihgts and made a lihgt hood and it holds 4 T12 full sun spectrum, its good for low to medium lihgt plants and i keep it on 9hr a day i hope this info helps


----------



## warlock110 (Aug 8, 2005)

wut about the pots? where can i find those pots? and how should i set up pots for aquarium, fill them up with plant substrate and let the go?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard warlock,

Sounds like you have some basic questions. Try reading this as a start.

For lighting, this place has wonderful lighting options, retrofits, and reflectors. I highly recommend them.

Another good site for general info, especially on CO2 is here .

Good luck. It not as hard as you think!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I think you're making this harder than it has to be. Unless you have digging fish and are afraid they will dig up the plants, forget about the pots. Take the plants out of the pots. Pick every bit of the rock wool that you can out of the roots. That rock wool will make your phosphate levels skyrocket.

Shove the plants into the gravel directly. Do you have fish? Then you have fish poop--nature's best fertilizer. That combined with a little extra fish food will provide most of the macronutrients. Plants like to spread their roots.

And do what the other poster said--get a timer and leave the lights on 10 - 12 hours per day.

And whatever decision you make about the new fixture, don't go crazy with the lights unless you are also willing to supplement Carbon. 2 watts per gallon is fine.

Cheryl


----------

